
The Subtle Art of the Mathematical Conjecture - kouh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-subtle-art-of-the-mathematical-conjecture-20190507/
======
empath75
> For instance, the first 10 trillion cases of the Riemann hypothesis have
> been checked numerically using computers. Who, at this point, can still
> doubt its validity?

They could check a trillion trillion cases and it’s still 0% of all the
possible cases.

~~~
jknz
10 trillions is not much in the realm of "conjectures that have only large
counterexamples". The proposition

𝑛^17+9 and (𝑛+1)^17+9 are relatively prime

is not true for all n, the first counterexample being
n=8424432925592889329288197322308900672459420460792433

Source:
[https://math.stackexchange.com/a/365881](https://math.stackexchange.com/a/365881)
which has other nice examples

